# 66 oder 888 am rm7



## derschotte (5. Januar 2006)

hallole,

bin am überlegen meine monster (4,9kg) gegen eine der oben genannten leichteren gabeln zu tauschen. sorglos sind ja wohl beide.
hat jemand erfahrungen bezüglich der geometrie (-änderung) am rm7?


----------



## meth3434 (5. Januar 2006)

Ja habe ich, ich hatte davor eine boxxer race drin und die 66rc hat deutlich höher gebaut, was ich persöhnlich aber als äusserst positiv empfand! Wie das im Vergleich mit der Monster aussieht weiss ich leider nicht, aber die stapelt ja bekanntlich auch nicht gerade tief...*kalauer* 
Wenn du mich fragst, nimm auch jeden fall die 66! Die Gabel hat einfach super in mein RM7 gepasst und du wirst es auf keinem meter abfahrt bereuen! die 888 ist nur schwerer und ne scheiss doppelbrücke, du hast effektiv gar keinen vorteil gegenüber der 66 und auf die 200mm federweg kannst du mit nem Rm7 getrost verzichten!
Schreib mal dem Insane ne PM der verkauft ne super erhaltene und wenig gefahrene 66rc!
gruss mathew


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derschotte (6. Januar 2006)

schon weg


----------



## iNSANE! (6. Januar 2006)

Abwarten - ich rate Dir schon auch zur 66 weil ichs beim Meth auch gesehen hab wie genial die da reinpasst. Mehr brauchts einfach nicht und die Vorteile ueberwiegen...wenn der Deal doch nicht klappen sollte sag ichs aber dir zuerst! Gruss! Felix


----------



## T to the OBI (6. Januar 2006)

hi
ich fahr ne 66 im rmx! weiss net ob dir das jetzt weiter hilft! Aber ich wollte mir auch zuerst ne 888 holen! bleib jetzt aber bei meiner 66 weil ich die viel geiler finde! Aussderdem find ich sieht es besser aus


----------



## iNSANE! (6. Januar 2006)

Wollt ich auch schon anmerken dass der Schley ne 66 im RMX faehrt - waere auch meine Wahl - denke es rockt - und du bestaetigst es ja. Und wenn die in nem RMX passt dann innem RM7 erst recht.


----------



## derschotte (7. Januar 2006)

hab eben mal die einbau höhe der monster gemessen:

02er monster (175mm) : 555mm
05er 66rc (170mm): 592mm

sind 4cm was die gabel höher bauen würde. das wäre dann schon enorm. 

wie wären denn die fahreigenschaften? müsste doch dann eher spurtreuer und ruhiger werden, oder?


----------



## iNSANE! (7. Januar 2006)

Ja, pro 2cm sagt man wird der Lenkwinkel 1 Grad flacher was bedeutet dass das Rad spurtreuer wird aber beim lenken auch "abkippt" (man stelle sich einen Chopper vor) und das Rad gewaltig uebers VR schiebt...in meinem Switch war das extrem, auch wird das Rad sehr hochbeinig und der Schwerpunkt wandert nach oben was viel Bodenfreiehit aber auch kippeligkeit mit sich bringt.
Trotzdem...ne Monster?! Neenee...erinnert mich an den Spinner in der neuen Bike... 
Der Meth3434 fand die 66 in seinem RM7 aber ganz toll - frag mal den - und der hatte auch andere Gabeln drin bzw schon gefahren.


----------



## meth3434 (11. Januar 2006)

eigentlich echt eine schande die schöne 66er zu verkaufen, hat nur zu gut ins bike gepasst, auch optisch.....aber was soll man gegen die anziehungskraft einer dorado schon machen...???


----------



## derschotte (11. Januar 2006)

hallole,

hab mir jetzt ne 66 bestellt. 
die monster hab ich scho seit über 3 jahren und mit der zeit merkt man, wie unhandlich und frontlastig die monster ist. zum droppen allerdings kann ich se nur empfehlen: stabil und sorglos.


----------



## iNSANE! (11. Januar 2006)

66? Sicher ne gute Wahl die Du nicht bereuen wirst wenn sie dann mal eingefahren ist - nach kurzer umgewoehnung wird sie dir sicher taugen! Viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (11. Januar 2006)

Ich muss sagen: Das Bike sieht echt hardcore mit dem Monster aus! 

Pass nur auf, dass du keine böse Überraschung erlebst... von so nem fetten Monster auf ne kleine 66... 

Viel Spaß aber!


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (13. Januar 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Wollt ich auch schon anmerken dass der Schley ne 66 im RMX faehrt - waere auch meine Wahl - denke es rockt - und du bestaetigst es ja. Und wenn die in nem RMX passt dann innem RM7 erst recht.




Naja, der gute Ritchey hat nich' nur ein RMX. (es steht wohl auch immer eins mit 888 bei ihm rum) Was Steifigkeit beim Droppen angeht is ne Doppelbrücke schon angesagt. Als Freerideforke is die 66 sicher die bessere Wahl.

Im RM7 bauen beide sehr hoch auf, würde Dir die 2006'er Modelle wegen der flacheren Brücken empfehlen.

so ride on.


----------



## Alesana (14. Januar 2006)

was is das denn für en schmarrn?? wieso soll die steifigkeit der dc beim droppen besser sein als die einer sc?? ne 8³ ist auch nich viel steifer als ne 6² und den unterschied merkt man auf keinen fall... 66 ist ne super gabel, hat bei mir schon viel mitgemacht und durchs hscv schlägt sie nie durch... kauf dir ne 6²... 
edit: die monster von dir ist der letzte monster jahrgang, der noch ne ansprechende optik hatte


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (14. Januar 2006)

dirtjumpbastian schrieb:
			
		

> was is das denn für en schmarrn?? wieso soll die steifigkeit der dc beim droppen besser sein als die einer sc?? ne 8³ ist auch nich viel steifer als ne 6² und den unterschied merkt man auf keinen fall... 66 ist ne super gabel, hat bei mir schon viel mitgemacht und durchs hscv schlägt sie nie durch... kauf dir ne 6²...
> edit: die monster von dir ist der letzte monster jahrgang, der noch ne ansprechende optik hatte




Sorry,

mein Hinweis bezog sich eher auf die (Dauer)Belastung des Steuerrohres. Wahr wohl missverständlich geschrieben.


----------

